# Feeler Thread Audi TT FS/Part Out



## Myxyzxo (Dec 14, 2009)

*Audi TT FS*

I have a 2003 TT Quattro with 150k miles (maybe less). The car has brand new BC BR Coilovers with 0 miles on it. Rims are Miro 111 concave rims staggered 18x8.5 & 18x9.5 (no curb rashes), tires are 97%. Gruven, rear LCA's.This car has custom made rear diffuser & currently has a MK2 front end conversion (it's about 99% complete). All parts for the MK2 conversion, i.e. grills, fogs etc are included. Car is running, reason for selling/part out is due to financial reasons.


Current state of the car. In the pics it looks like the headlights are scratched. That's just tape residue, they are not scratched or cracked.


















Car with custom rear diffuser. These are old pics of the rear, before the front end conversion.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Interesting... Looks like a lot of work has gone into that front end.


opcorn:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Interesting... Looks like a lot of work has gone into that front end.
> 
> 
> opcorn:


Yeah, it's been a long project. Followed it on audifreaks. Pretty cool.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MkI.5 tt


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

That front end looks really good!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

should say if it runs, any issues with it, is it a quattro? 1.8t?

what is needed for it to be 100% done?


----------



## Myxyzxo (Dec 14, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> should say if it runs, any issues with it, is it a quattro? 1.8t?
> 
> what is needed for it to be 100% done?


Thanks for pointing that out. It runs, I even have a brand new Optima battery for it. It is a 225 Quattro. As for what needs to be done, just needs to clean up a little of the gap lines around the hood. Lower right grille needs to be sanded down and remolded a bit. Rear bumper just sand it down and prep for paint. Thats about it.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Woah..... This is awesome, good work. What's up with those sideskirts?


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Just $6000? There's absolutely nothing else wrong with the car? Seems fairly low priced for all of that work.


----------



## Myxyzxo (Dec 14, 2009)

It is priced to sell. Seems there isn't enough interest in buying the whole car or even enough inquiries for a part out. So my last option is to finish the car and sell it at a higher price. Thanks everyone for looking.


----------



## soocal (Apr 2, 2013)

id love the passenger side skirt


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah man don't sell it. Your almost there. Don't give up :beer:

I wana see it get finished. And an RS grill.


----------



## Myxyzxo (Dec 14, 2009)

Thks Warranty, I am moving forward on finishing it. Will Post pic once it's done, then gonna sell it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Good. People around here can see a car that needs paint, and be a little short sighted. Getting it painted would help your cause greatly.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Good. People around here can see a car that needs paint, and be a little short sighted. Getting it painted would help your cause greatly.


Yep, not a lot of people understand the amount of work put into this thing.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

so mechanically the car is sound, and you could just drive as is? are the body panels/lights securely mounted? how were the headlights attached?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

lucpost said:


> Yep, not a lot of people understand the amount of work put into this thing.


Been watching his progress on this car for a few years now. It's a hell of a project.


----------



## Codenamecody (Feb 14, 2013)

Where is the car?


----------



## Myxyzxo (Dec 14, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> so mechanically the car is sound, and you could just drive as is? are the body panels/lights securely mounted? how were the headlights attached?


 
Yes the car can be driven as is. Everything is mounted in place firmly, headlights are mounted via brackets. The core support is for an MKII TT. 

Car is located in Southern California (San Gabriel Valley area).


----------



## Myxyzxo (Dec 14, 2009)

Updated pics 7/15/2013 - I also decided to add the the price of all the parts that are not OEM on the car (prices not including shipping, where applicable). Hopefully this will give insight that my asking price of 9k is reasonable. Over 6k spent in parts alone.

Heated Blind Spot Mirror (ECStuning) $134.95
Seibon CF Hood $760.00
Gruven LCS's $259.99
Forge FMDVSPLTR $199.99
Hella Horns $120.00
Rear Muffler Has Been Deleted
BC BR Racing Coilovers (32 way dampner adjustable) $950.00
Miro 111 Staggered Rims 18x8.5F & 18x 9.5R $798.00
Tires Federals Less than 500 miles $640.00
TTMKII Headlights $700.00
TTMKII Front Bumper Cover (OEM) $350.00
TTMKII OEM Grille $250.00
TTMKII Hood OEM Latch & Catch $400.00
TTMKII License Plate Filler OEM 189.00
TTMKII FogLights OEM $190.00
TTMKII OEM Foglight Grille OEM $120.00
DuraFLex R1 Sideskirts $215.00
Custom made Rear Bumper $Can't price
Body & Paint - Paint Color Alpine White - Can't price


Bumper cover not fully mounted (that is not a scratch in paint, camera lense dirty).









Car hasn't been washed (dirty camera lens).









Giving idea of current height, still 1 finger gap from box to fender (dirty camer lens).









Part of the rear diffuser not installed. See pics from above for view (dirty camera lens).









Hood needs minor work & buff (the last thing to finish the car completely, dirty camera lens).









Front view (dirty camera lens).


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn, looking good. Ive always wondered about a conversion.


----------



## Myxyzxo (Dec 14, 2009)

Vstone2262 said:


> Damn, looking good. Ive always wondered about a conversion.


TYVM, was alot of work & money involvled. Regret having to let her go.


----------



## Myxyzxo (Dec 14, 2009)

Sold. 

Thought I'd post pics of the car finished. Never even got a chance to drive it after it was completed. Sad to have had to sell it.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

What did you sell it for?


----------



## Myxyzxo (Dec 14, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> What did you sell it for?


 
I sold it way too cheap imho @9.


----------



## J-ROD TT (Jul 27, 2013)

Turned out very nice. How many hours do you think the conversion took? What was the hardest part?


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, that turned out sick. Sorry to hear you didn't get a chance to drive it. What a unique looking car. ic:


----------



## Myxyzxo (Dec 14, 2009)

wrestler4life521 said:


> Wow, that turned out sick. Sorry to hear you didn't get a chance to drive it. What a unique looking car. ic:


 Thanks Abdullah (you bought the ST coilovers from me), it still sitting at the shop. Owner should take possession of the car today or tomorrow. I sold it to an acquaintance (though I don't like the guy), so I'll still see the car around. The shop is working on building a conversion kit for the car. So if anyone ever wants to do the front end like I did. They will have everything ready to go.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

wow... I need to find a beautiful TT like that for that price! Very nice job on it. Definitely a work of art.


----------



## J-ROD TT (Jul 27, 2013)

Myxyzxo said:


> Thanks Abdullah (you bought the ST coilovers from me), it still sitting at the shop. Owner should take possession of the car today or tomorrow. I sold it to an acquaintance (though I don't like the guy), so I'll still see the car around. The shop is working on building a conversion kit for the car. So if anyone ever wants to do the front end like I did. They will have everything ready to go.


 Can you pm me some of the shop details and a idea of a rough price? I would be very interested in this. Thanks


----------



## Myxyzxo (Dec 14, 2009)

J-ROD TT said:


> Can you pm me some of the shop details and a idea of a rough price? I would be very interested in this. Thanks


 PM'd


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Myxyzxo said:


> Thanks Abdullah (you bought the ST coilovers from me), it still sitting at the shop. Owner should take possession of the car today or tomorrow. I sold it to an acquaintance (though I don't like the guy), so I'll still see the car around. The shop is working on building a conversion kit for the car. So if anyone ever wants to do the front end like I did. They will have everything ready to go.


 I remember you Khai! I saw the title and wanted to come in here and let everyone know how good of a seller you were to ease their mind before buying anything, but it looked like everything had already been taken care of.


----------

